
Understanding Sublime Text's pricing - mherrmann
https://fman.io/blog/finally-understanding-sublime-texts-pricing/
======
mockindignant
I disagree with the premise that paying $70 for a license is exorbitant. ST is
a great piece of software at $70 for a license that so far has lasted multiple
years.

